# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Vraag dorst

## RobIsTop

Hey , ik wist niet waar ik dit moest plaatsen dus ik doe het maar hier.

Ik ben 15 jaar en heb sinds laatste tijd heel veel dorst en hoeveel ik ook drink het gaat niet weg, ook slaap ik veel langer als voorheen en is me bloeddruk veel te laag of.hoog dat weet ik niet meer , maar ik.zou graag willen weten wat dit kan zijn of dat het gewoon normaal is op me leeftijd ?

----------


## Leontien

Ik zou even bij de dokter langs gaan om je bloed te laten prikken. Het kan namelijk van alles zijn, want dat het dorstgevoel niet weggaat is niet geheel normaal. Misschien is alles goed hoor, maar dan weet je het gewoon zeker.

----------


## Adike

Eerst naar de huisarts, daarna ben je welkom in mijn natuurgeneeskundige praktijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Voor de zoveelste keer reclame voor jezelf aan het maken, Adike?

Beste Rob, als je heel veel dorst hebt zou het kunnen zijn dat je jezelf in een spiraal hebt gebracht. Ik heb dat ook wel eens gehad: ik had dorst, dronk meer water dan ik nodig had, met als gevolg dat ik alles snel weer uitplaste. Maar dat plassen werd ook overdreven sterk omdat ik zoveel water had gedronken dat mijn lichaam het overschot zo snel mogelijk kwijt wilde. Daardoor plaste ik meer dan eigenlijk nodig was. Met als gevolg dat ik weer dorst kreeg. Waardoor ik opnieuw water ging drinken, en opnieuw meer dan ik nodig had.

Zo kwam ik in een spiraal: teveel water drinken, daardoor teveel plassen, daardoor dorst, daardoor teveel water drinken, enzovoort.

In mijn geval was de oplossing: minder water drinken dan ik eigenlijk wilde. Zodat mijn lichaam niet in het nood-waterloos-programma geraakte.

Jij zou dit ook eens kunnen proberen. Je hebt dan een uur lang lichte dorst (je drinkt natuurlijk wel, maar net wat minder dan je eigenlijk zou willen). Daarna is je lichaam weer in evenwicht. Dan kun je weer een klein beetje water drinken om ook dat laatste restje dorst te lessen, en vanaf dan is alles weer goed.

Probeer het eens. Dat kan geen kwaad.

Als dat niet helpt, moet je echt verder gaan kijken. Het is mogelijk dat je de symptomen van suikerziekte hebt. Dat kan komen doordat je echt suikerziekte hebt. Het kan ook komen doordat je ofwel niet evenwichtig eet, ofwel je een bepaalde voedselintolerantie hebt waardoor niet alle voedingsstoffen goed worden opgenomen.

Een bloedonderzoek kan al veel duidelijkheid geven. Overleg dat eens met je huisarts. Zeker als je echt suikerziekte hebt is het zaak daar snel bij te zijn. Hoe eerder je het weet, hoe beter je kunt zorgen dat je er geen nare gevolgen aan overhoudt. Maar ook als er sprake is van een voedselintolerantie is het nuttig dat te weten. Je zult je namelijk echt veel beter voelen wanneer je geen voedingsstoffen meer eet waar je (zonder dat je het weet) niet tegen kunt.

Succes met je zoektocht!

----------


## Adike

Er kunnen diverse oorzaken zijn en gissen heeft geen enkele zin. Als natuurgeneeskundige is mijn advies: ga naar de huisarts voor een diagnose. Dan is het zinvol om verder te praten. Dit is geen reactie op Flogiston's schrijven.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik zie nu dat Rob zich al sinds 17 mei niet meer heeft gemeld.

Rob, als je dit nog leest: hoe is het verder gegaan? Heb je nog last van je dorstprobleem? Heb je al een oorzaak gevonden?

----------

